
Wikileaks: Apple is sending user data to the governments - sqreept
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/30593#efmAHtANd
======
zimpenfish
Misleading claim since they specifically say they respond to legal
warrants/process - [http://www.apple.com/uk/privacy/government-information-
reque...](http://www.apple.com/uk/privacy/government-information-requests/)

> When we receive information requests, we require that it be accompanied by
> the appropriate legal documents such as a subpoena or search warrant. [...]
> And we limit our response to only the data law enforcement is legally
> entitled to for the specific investigation.

~~~
bahjoite
Which is the misleading claim?

~~~
ViViDboarder
The title here makes it sound like some secret was uncovered. It's been well
known, and even mentioned by Apple before, that they are happy to comply with
legal requests. They do not find decrypting a user's device with a backdoor
legal. In this email they even reiterate that they still support strong
encryption.

